# '61/'62 Panther III questions



## JimR56 (Jan 26, 2020)

I was browsing CL last night and came across a Panther III listing:  https://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/d/sacramento-vintage-classic-schwinn-tank/7063130669.html 

There are a couple of things that puzzled me (but keep in mind, I'm still a novice without a lot of knowledge).  First of all, the paint color. What is that? Root beer?  I assumed that it's not original, as the catalogs indicated red, blue, green or black in 1961, and only red or black in '62.  I also thought that the decal on the peanut tank looked cockeyed...?  "One of a kind"?  "Original everything"?  For one thing, I thought the yellow-banded hub didn't appear until 1965?  The seat looks nice, but... dark brown?  Much darker than the paint on the frame.  Missing the double headlights, but I guess those have some value and get sold off by those who prefer the look without them.  The bike is about 120 miles from me, and I'm not crazy about it anyway, but I'd be curious to get some thoughts from the knowledgeable folks here.

So, today I was googling the general Panther III topic, and found this:  https://www.letgo.com/en-us/i/schwinn-panther-3_b196fa96-460f-4a6b-9ae5-c6d634772009 

? Another one in the same (?) albeit more faded) brownish color?  The tank decal on this east coast one is similarly slanted like the Sacramento bike.  I thought they were normally straight across (parallel to the ground).  The seat on this one almost looks like it could have originally been on a coppertone bike.  Too bad the photos are all shot from a distance, but the rear hub looks like it's red-banded.

Neither of these two ads even mentions the color of their bike, so I'm trying to make sense of this.  Can somebody explain to me what's going on here?  Thanks.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 26, 2020)

The Panthers were in Radiant colors and the first one really looks like it's been repainted, and with some non original parts. The seat looks like it's been redone and most likely not original to the bike being a newer issue. 
Second one looks more original with weathered paint, missing paint on chain guard and a restroyed tank.


----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 21, 2020)

I am thinking the second bike is a faded radiant red..  Also the rear 4 light rack should have the rounded corners (early style)  here are some pictures of my 61.. Grips are 59/60 but show in the catalog on the 61 so I put them on .. They should be black script..


----------



## JimR56 (Mar 21, 2020)

Thanks, Kevin.  Your ‘61 is a beauty.


----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 21, 2020)

I got the bike from @schwinnguyinohio.. I added the grips 
and upgraded the lights.. Here’s a picture of the bike from the guy he got it from.. Shows the original grips which were not 
on the bike when I got it..


----------



## JimR56 (Mar 21, 2020)

Updated link for the Sacramento CL bike (as of now, still for sale https://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/d/sacramento-vintage-schwinn-tank-cruiser/7095627496.html


----------

